# Jemand eine Idee?



## Sammelpass (12. Februar 2014)

Hey ihr,
bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spiel! Und würde mir da gerne eure Vorschläge anhören bzw lesen! Es ist unwichtig ob Free2Play, Browser oder dergleichen! Gesucht wird ein 
RPG 
Online
PVP
Rundenbasiert
Gilde/Clan
Leveln 
Fantasy 
und bitte kein WOW oder HDR könnt mich auch gerne einladen Suche immer Teamplayer! Also vielen dank und vielleicht bis bald


----------



## Gripschi (12. Februar 2014)

Star Conflict, Warframe, World of Tanks/Warplanes.


Medival Total War 2 + Kingdoms + Mods


----------



## saphira33 (13. Februar 2014)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Star Conflict, *Warframe*, World of Tanks/Warplanes.
> 
> 
> Medival Total War 2 + Kingdoms + Mods


 
Warframe kann ich nur empfehlen, ich hab jetzt schon über 300 Stunden Spielzeit und es wird einfach nicht langweilig. Es ist im offene Beta Status aber es macht richtig Laune, aber du musst es fasst mit Freunden oder Kollegen Spielen.
Man kann alles erfarmen ausser die Slots, du hast am Anfang 50 Platinum geschenkt (Inngame Echtgeldwährung) du hast 3 Slots für Warframes (Deine Charakteren mit unterschiedlichen Fähigkeiten und aussehen und Rüstungs, Schild und Lebenswerten) 5 für Primärwaffen 5 für Sekundärwaffen und 5 für Schwerter. 2 Waffenslots kosten 12 Plat 1 Warframe Slot kostet 20 Plat aber du kannst die Warframes die dir nicht gefallen auch wieder Verkaufen und Credits (Inngame Normalwährung) erhalten.

Es hat ein Schmiede System und einige Sachen kann man nur im Dojo (Clanhalle) erforschen und dann die Blueprints dort "Nachbauen" damit du diese Herstellen kannst.
Es gibt ein Master Level und dann noch auf jeden Warframe und jede Waffe 30 Level.
Gewisse Waffen kann man erst ab einem höheren Waffenlevel Kaufen oder Herstellen, du bekommst Levelpunkte wenn du Warframes oder Waffen levelst, Pro Warframe Level 300 Master Level Punkte und pro Waffenlevel 100 Master Level Punkte. Je höher das Master Level ist desto mehr Punkte brauchst du um aufzusteigen.

Es hat noch Lustige Movment Elemente wie Wallruns oder an der Wand hochrennen und Rückwärtssalto. (Im Dojo gibt es einen Raum um das zu üben)
Gewisse Charaktere können unsichtbar sein andere Portale setzten für das Team andere sich selbst Schild geben, andere wiederum Fliegen/Gleiten oder sich Teleportieren zu einem Freund/Feind und andere können mit dem Ziel Positionen Tauschen 

Jeder Warframe hat dabei 4 Fähigkeite.

Man hat sogenannte Module um das DMG der Waffen zu erhöhen, Pro Level kriegt die Waffe ein Modulplatz und Module können mit maximaler Verbesserung bis zu 16 (sehr selten) Plätze belegen, meistens sind es 11 oder 9. Auch für die Warframes gibt es Module wie zum Beispiel Reichweite, Dauer, DMG der Fähigkeit oder Leben Schild bewegungstempo etc.

Hoffe ich konnte deine Lust auf Warframe anregen


----------



## Sammelpass (13. Februar 2014)

Meine Güte das war ja mal ausführlich danke dir. Damit hast du mir wirklich Honig ums 'maul' geschmiert. Eine Frage noch welches Genre ist dem Spiel zuzuordnen? Klingt ein wenig futuristisch oder täuscht das? Und wo bekomme ich das her? Und welchen Server soll ich meinen falls das eine Rolle spielt? Hab dir vielen dank für deinen Beitrag


----------



## saphira33 (13. Februar 2014)

Es ist eine Art RPG mit Verschiedenen Spielmodi und Third Person.
Du hast ein Sonnensystem mit Verschiedenen Planeten und es gibt 3 Verschiedene Gegnerische Fraktionen und zum Teil gibt es auch Spezielle Missionen mit 2 oder sogar allen Fraktionen.
Am besten holst du es dir über Steam falls du Steam hast oder sonst über Warframe selber.
Die Planeten haben jeweils einen oder 2 Bosse die die Warframeteile Droppen. (Helm, Chassi, System) dann brauchst du noch den Warframe Blueprint um diese 3 Teile zusammenzubauen.
Es ist ein einziger grosser Server aber die Chats sind auf die Sprachen unterteilt.
Es ist ein Wenig Futuristisch und hat auch verschiedene Welten und "Geheime Voids" die man nur mit einem Speziellen Schlüsseln erreichen kann.
Hat auch noch eine gute Story wenn du nachlesen willst. 
Es gibt eine Art Überspezies "Orokin" aber die Kommen wohl später noch dazu oder so und wir die Warframes sind die Tenno 

Es gibt Infested Corpus und Grinier.

Die Entwickler machen sehr regelmässig Events mit speziellen Waffen.


----------



## Sammelpass (13. Februar 2014)

Du klingst sehr überzeugt von diesem Game ! Kann man es auch käuflig erwerben? Hab nur begrenzt Internet bzw Download Möglichkeiten! Klingt auch ein wenig nach Star Trek Online kann das sein?


----------



## saphira33 (13. Februar 2014)

Star Trek hab ich nie gespielt, bin kein Fan davon. Aber bin sehr überzeugt von dem Spiel das stimmt, wie gesagt habe schon über 300h Spielstunden und das für ein F2P Game ist schon beachtlich mMn.

Keine Ahnung ob man das Kaufen kann sry  hab mich auch nicht damit befasst bei ~112k download 

aber kann man sicher nachgooglen

Edit: Ich habe noch immer nicht alle Planeten fertiggespielt


----------



## Sammelpass (13. Februar 2014)

Ja ok und hab dir vielen dank für deine Info!


----------



## saphira33 (13. Februar 2014)

Kein ding  immer gerne, eventuell kannst du ja dann auch mit mir Zocken und zu uns in den Clan kommen  kannst mir sonst falls es dir gefällt mal per PN deinen Namen schreiben  Wir reden halt einfach per Skype und sind nur so immer 4 oder 5 Spieler.


----------



## Sammelpass (13. Februar 2014)

Ja ok gerne ich mach mich heue mal schlaue wegen Download bzw das Spiel besorgen. Mfg


----------



## saphira33 (13. Februar 2014)

Man kann es nur Downloaden da es ein F2P ist, habe nachgeschaut.
Es wäre auch sinnlos ein Gratisgame noch auf eine CD zu brennen und diese dann zu verschenken wegen den Mehrkosten.


----------



## Sammelpass (13. Februar 2014)

Ja ist verständlich! Bei HDR gibt es das noch! Weist du wie groß der Download ist?


----------



## saphira33 (13. Februar 2014)

Hmm Denke so gegen die 15GB geht der schon, ungefähr hab ca. 12 min Gebraucht für Download

und wenn du HDRO meinst dann nur weil dies früher gekostet hat


----------



## Sammelpass (13. Februar 2014)

Ja vielleicht sind das noch Restbestände ich kümmere mich mal


----------

